# Hello



## RBTX (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Brothers,

I am a member at Caddo Grove #352 and a plural member at Burleson #649. I was made a master mason on 7/18/09 and wish that I would have done this a long time ago. I enjoy reading this and have learned a lot from the site. Thanks and have a great day.

Rodney


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 13, 2010)

Greetings Brother Rodney!!


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro Mike (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome and say "Hi" to my dad for me!  He is the Secretary @ Burleson 649.


----------



## RBTX (Apr 14, 2010)

I will do it Brother Sanders I saw him last night at the stated meeting. He is a good man I always enjoy visiting with him.


----------

